
Instagram posts can now be 'scheduled' ahead of time via Buffer - jflowers45
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2016/07/12/instagram-buffer-scheduling/
======
jelder
"A small social media company announces an obvious, long-delayed integration
with a huge, established social media company."

